# Working out....in shape..



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all,

Hope everyone had a great weekend. How does everyone feel about working out and staying in shape?? I been gym buff for 10 years... what does everything think about it? I think its great esp if SHTF


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Physical fitness should be your number 1 prep. Imagine having all kinds of preps then falling on your ass when defending your home because you're out of shape?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. How does everyone feel about working out and staying in shape?? I been gym buff for 10 years... what does everything think about it? I think its great esp if SHTF


My weekend was GREAT, thanks for asking.

A few years ago (before life began to break me down) one of our son's had a friend over for a visit. We were watching football and they were talking about lifting weights etc. The kid looks over at me and says something like, "Mr Slippy, you're pretty "buff" for an old guy, you lift weights?"

I just stared at him for an uncomfortable minute or two. He left at halftime and I don't think we ever saw him again. I also don't remember hearing the term "gym buff" since.

God Save This Great Republic


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Been a gym and sports geek since school and have miantained it throughout my military career. I'm with TG on this... it should be your number 1 prep as its something everyone can work towards for long term survival in SHTF situations and general life.

I hate running though... I do run 4 days a week in the AM and also have minimum 10 minutes cardio before I do any lifting. But I still hate running...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

your 100% right 



TorontoGal said:


> Physical fitness should be your number 1 prep. Imagine having all kinds of preps then falling on your ass when defending your home because you're out of shape?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree except I dropped gym membership years ago. Kettle bells, Indian clubs and a pull up bar takes care of most of it along with some body weight exercises.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You do not need a gym membership to get in shape.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You do not need a gym membership to get in shape.


Agreed! I started a fitness 'boot camp' on 10/1 and the majority of what we do is body weight resistance. I'm learning enough to do it on my own but the class atmosphere pushes me and keeps me accountable five mornings a week. I largely ignored exercise for twenty years and though I'm paying the price in my mid-forties - it's soooo worth it.

Unless winning a pie eating contest is somehow going to keep you alive post SHTF, I agree fitness should be the foundation everything else is built upon!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Used to power lift and now im more cardio based with a military style work out of pull ups pushups etc. Not what id like to be but far from under the bar. Great work to those who find the time to stay in shape and do something about it.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. How does everyone feel about working out and staying in shape?? I been gym buff for 10 years... what does everything think about it? I think its great esp if SHTF


I'm already in shape- sort of amoeba-like...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Amoeba-like shape can be useful for adapting its form when having to move through tight spaces 

Since the topic came up here is a marathon run I am participating in a few months.... remember my comment above how I hate races...I also like punishment I guess  This is my birthday present to myself for this year.... I'm an idiot


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I love to work out. Now that Im in my 40's I dont lift heavy anymore. It makes my shoulders, elbows.........hell all my friggin joints hurt! I have a sence of pride in that most people I went to school with as a kid look like fat sacks of____________(fill in the blank). The community I served in did not tolorate puddins and that stuck with me ever since.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Shall we start planning the funeral now?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I love to work out. Now that Im in my 40's I dont lift heavy anymore. It makes my shoulders, elbows.........hell all my friggin joints hurt! I have a sence of pride in that most people I went to school with as a kid look like fat sacks of____________(fill in the blank). The community I served in did not tolorate puddins and that stuck with me ever since.


I was a "husky" kid when I was younger (pre high-school) and my older brother always commented on my weight (putting it nicely). Tables have turned starting in highschool throughout college and now obviously the military keeps me fit (more so my wife.. gotta keep up with her  )

I'm in my earlier 30s and I love my amino acids and glutamine to keep my joints and any pain hurting me from lifting and the occasional crossfit workout.

And peartree - funeral for me on the marathon.... nah already have it arranged to have my soldiers carry me when I have heat stroke at mile 7 as part of combat focused training on the buddy carry


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I workout in my own way.
No gym for me. Never cared for the gym culture.

Staying in shape as much as one is able is a definite prep item.

You never know how much strength or stamina you'll need until you're tested. work it out now. Just like target practice. low-light shooting. etc etc


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, seriously speaking, I have wanted one of those Bowflex machines for a long time. Trouble is, our little homestead just doesn't have room to store one out of sight.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Well, seriously speaking, I have wanted one of those Bowflex machines for a long time. Trouble is, our little homestead just doesn't have room to store one out of sight.


Take a look at TRX, many options to choose from and all hide away in very little space.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Fitness is the most under prepared thing for most preppers.
Prepping for EMP?
Prepping for Economic Collapse?
Prepping for ISIS?

Prep for heart attack, it kills more Americans(probably Westerners) than all your crazy SHTF scenarios. It really is not hard. There are tons of programs, diets, gurus. Just pick one for now and go go go! It is all better than nothing.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Gotta pay. I FRIGGIN LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE beer! So I work out.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in shape...round is a shape.

LOL! Fitness is important, but it does you no good to burn calories in a gym if you have no food to eat afterwords.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Take a look at TRX, many options to choose from and all hide away in very little space.


As unlikely as it seems, I have zero space. See, this wonderful woman I love helped lay out this house, but that's where it went off the tracks. There is One actual closet in here. Yes, it's about 6 x 5, but it's being used as clothes storage for 3 people and it's my gun safe. And the linen closet. No basement. No attic. Only heat and ac in the garage is supplied by opening the door and closing it. So... no place for one. I'm trying to get together some weights so I'll have something.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I use those furniture sliders you can get from Home Depot.
I am not the guy in video... Not in this lifetime 
But I do several of these without straining my back.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> As unlikely as it seems, I have zero space. See, this wonderful woman I love helped lay out this house, but that's where it went off the tracks. There is One actual closet in here. Yes, it's about 6 x 5, but it's being used as clothes storage for 3 people and it's my gun safe. And the linen closet. No basement. No attic. Only heat and ac in the garage is supplied by opening the door and closing it. So... no place for one. I'm trying to get together some weights so I'll have something.


No, no ... really, you have enough room 

https://www.trxtraining.com/shop/gear


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I get enough exercise jumping to conclusions. I can't lift anymore, so I don't do anything but what the farm requires. Buckin bales and wrangling animals, building structures and mending fence


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I do the Insanity program and T25!! Both are amazing workouts!! I would highly recommend them.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I love her dearly or I would have told her what I think of her skills as an architect. She is, in fact, an enigma all around. She's a nurse, which requires lots of precision and organization, but at home or in the car she's as organized as a tornado. I do know what caused her to design a house without but one closet and a tiny kitchen, but I have to live in the result.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm on the old school exercise program known as "workin yer ass off." Maintaining a homestead will keep you in great shape. Lots of heavy duty chores to be done. Throw in a healthy dose of factory work and your in great shape. My cardio is trail riding the mountain bike or taking the pups for a run.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I'm on the old school exercise program known as "workin yer ass off." Maintaining a homestead will keep you in great shape. Lots of heavy duty chores to be done. Throw in a healthy dose of factory work and your in great shape. My cardio is trail riding the mountain bike or taking the pups for a run.


Wait! Isn't that the Insanity workout?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be the first to admit, I'm in horrible shape. Unless you consider round a shape. Then I'm like Fabio. 

I don't get enough exercise. Since my heart attack, since old injuries from my younger days of thinking I was saving the world and making a difference have surfaced in the form of nearly chronic arthritic pains in the knees, hip, hands, wrist, ankle, bursitis attacks in the shoulder where my A.C. Joint was removed, and numerous other discomforts, I'm not as active as I used to be. It's uncomfortable, and I was sucked completely dry mentally because of work by April last year, and this year has been even crazier and feels like I'm 6 months into it, instead of six weeks. I spent two hours locked in an office with a new student (2nd day) yesterday who was literally on a Schizophrenic Meltdown Ear Splitting Screamfest, threatening suicide, that I nearly had to take down while waiting a really long time for the cops to get there.

Now I haven't been in "Good shape" since my mid twenties/early thirties. Running is out of the question. Long drawn out fights are out of the question. So I combat that by recognizing that I must fight harder, more viciously, with more intent to do you as much harm as I possibly can in the shortest amount of time I can. Otherwise, I lose. And that ain't gonna' happen unless I'm dead. 

As once said in a movie, "I have a total of about 8 seconds worth of fighting left in me and I'm saving it." It's gonna be a heinous 8 seconds.... 

A friend of mine who is a retired chief of police and I were talking about all of the injuries we suffered in law enforcement. We both agreed that if we had it to do all over again, we would have chosen different professions. We both discourage our children from careers in law enforcement...so far it's worked.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep, was fun for a bit but combating Felons and potential Felons is now out of my league.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> LOL! Fitness is important, but it does you no good to burn calories in a gym if you have no food to eat afterwords.


I think what people are hitting on here is not the gym after a SHTF situation; but now. Getting your body to be able to run 200m or climb a fence or just walk 1 mile with gear on so if you have to in a event your body will not be in shock or worse you injure yourself and all your preps are for nothing. Smokin though I'm sure you have your dogs trained to carry you around and make doggie ladders if need be... but for the non-beastmasters out there its good thought process.



bigdogbuc said:


> A friend of mine who is a retired chief of police and I were talking about all of the injuries we suffered in law enforcement. We both agreed that if we had it to do all over again, we would have chosen different professions. We both discourage our children from careers in law enforcement...so far it's worked.


People ask me all the time if I would encourage my daughters to join the Army and I laugh hysterically for about 5 minutes until I ask them..."Are you serious?"

When asked if I had a son would I push them into the military and the same laughter applies. If my kids were hell bent on joining the armed forces I would just drive them myself down to the airforce and explain how the Army and Marine corps are a myth we tell kids and foreign nations to keep them in line. The Navy..... Carnival Cruise lines has better benefits and does more 

For the ones who either have "aged" bodies or claim they are not in shape the one thing I would suggest is don't work out; but try going for a walk a day for about 20 minutes. Get some books on tape or mp3 or whatever and just walk.

And I don't work out to look good (I'm married with kids... I got nobody to impress).. I work out cause I like to eat and drink 

When I travel domestically for work and get stuck in hotels I hate using their "gyms" and end up doing all my exercise in my room with the heaviest weight I can find (normally my belly). No one needs a gym to workout... just two arms two legs and your weight.. pushups, pullup, situp, and walk/run. I have the nike watch that I take everywhere with me to see how many countries I can log a run in.... only got 9 down currently; but will have hopefully three more before I go home this time around


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been lifting weights for over 20 years and running consistently for about 10 years now. I too have many injuries but I'm pretty stubborn which is probably why many have not healed properly or taken to long to heal. 

Although I prefer going to the gym I do a lot of push ups, pull ups, crunches, body squats and anything else I can come up with when the gym is not available. Just like Deralast stated above, get out there and just walk if anything. Something is better than nothing. When there is a will there is a way.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

phrogman said:


> I have been lifting weights for over 20 years and running consistently for about 10 years now. I too have many injuries but I'm pretty stubborn which is probably why many have not healed properly or taken to long to heal.
> 
> Although I prefer going to the gym I do a lot of push ups, pull ups, crunches, body squats and anything else I can come up with when the gym is not available. Just like Deralast stated above, get out there and just walk if anything. Something is better than nothing. When there is a will there is a way.


Those injuries you had and still have are probably super minor compared to....oh lets say....obesity, heart disease, stroke, etc

There is a major problem when people think about injuries. They fear it and find it as an excuse to avoid exercise. Injuries are actually a pretty damn good indicator if you are pushing yourself. Everything in moderation right?


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I'll be the first to admit, I'm in horrible shape. Unless you consider round a shape. Then I'm like Fabio.
> 
> I don't get enough exercise. Since my heart attack, since old injuries from my younger days of thinking I was saving the world and making a difference have surfaced in the form of nearly chronic arthritic pains in the knees, hip, hands, wrist, ankle, bursitis attacks in the shoulder where my A.C. Joint was removed, and numerous other discomforts, I'm not as active as I used to be. It's uncomfortable, and I was sucked completely dry mentally because of work by April last year, and this year has been even crazier and feels like I'm 6 months into it, instead of six weeks. I spent two hours locked in an office with a new student (2nd day) yesterday who was literally on a Schizophrenic Meltdown Ear Splitting Screamfest, threatening suicide, that I nearly had to take down while waiting a really long time for the cops to get there.
> 
> ...


LOL, usually when you tell them not to do something, they do it. What is your secret!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Those injuries you had and still have are probably super minor compared to....oh lets say....obesity, heart disease, stroke, etc
> 
> There is a major problem when people think about injuries. They fear it and find it as an excuse to avoid exercise. Injuries are actually a pretty damn good indicator if you are pushing yourself. Everything in moderation right?


Agreed, everything should be in moderation and within your limits. That is why I agreed that even just walking is better than nothing.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I apologize for making a joke about it in my first response...but not really. As a still current active duty member, fitness unfortunately is a way of life. You have to maintain a "fitness standard" by taking bi-annual fitness assessments. They suck. I hate them. And numerous "good soldiers" have gotten out of the service because of them...either voluntarily or not. I do PT by staying active. I take 2 martial arts, play ice hockey, and mandatory PT twice a week. I also do insanity with the GF when we have spare time. I used to be a BIG crossfit buff, until they went corperate, now not so much. So yeah, I'm in shape.

But I hate working out. I find that as I get older the recovery process takes longer and longer. So what ends up happening is I will end up working out while still recovering from previous work-outs. This is dangerous as is a great way to injure yourself. I know this from experience. Unfortunately, Uncle Sam doesn't care about my individual recovery needs. I get disciplined if I miss PT...even though I know my body better than anyone alive. I've never failed a PT Test...hell, never scored less than excellent. But it's because of MY workout plan, not theirs. 

Morale of the story is...all the vets know that once you're out...working out and shaving are the two things we think about NEVER doing again. But most just take a few years off. I will probably maintain my ability post career...but only because of staying active...not because I'm "working out".


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

phrogman said:


> Agreed, everything should be in moderation and within your limits. That is why I agreed that even just walking is better than nothing.


Walking is great. I used to do that a lot. Then my podiatrist advised me that the less walking I do, the better off my feet will be. So, not everyone has that choice.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Morale of the story is...all the vets know that once you're out...working out and shaving are the two things we think about NEVER doing again. But most just take a few years off. I will probably maintain my ability post career...but only because of staying active...not because I'm "working out".


Shaving.... I get a day off and let any facial hair grow on my face and its a win by me 

I think that's my main position on this... it's not having to goto the gym and look like Dwayne Johnson (who looks alot like that Rock guy from wrestling); but more to the point of being active and be functional if needed to. I will never be in the shape I was when I was a young Specalist with dreams of saving the world with my bare hands and a can of beer (screw Chuck Norris and his beard).

I do think for some of us.. the gym, working out, and running is also a great way to reduce stress and get your mind off things.

(I joke about Dwayne Johnson.. lets see who catches that)


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Let my body go to shit after I got injured and out of the Infantry. Hit a high of 270 however I've lost 44lbs since July and changed my lifestyle so to speak. I don't do very much running due to me being somewhat lazy however I ruck between 15-20km a week and hit the weights 4-6 times a week.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What really smokes my bacon is this 'BMI' crap doctors have been shoving down our throats. The body mass index must have been thought up by some ultra-thin guy who never exercised in his life. I have point-blank asked doctors how this index can tell the difference between fat and muscle. The answer, of course, is it can't. So, if you lose 30 pounds of fat and gain 49 pounds of muscle, the doc's gonna land on you for being 'obese'.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> What really smokes my bacon is this 'BMI' crap doctors have been shoving down our throats. The body mass index must have been thought up by some ultra-thin guy who never exercised in his life. I have point-blank asked doctors how this index can tell the difference between fat and muscle. The answer, of course, is it can't. So, if you lose 30 pounds of fat and gain 49 pounds of muscle, the doc's gonna land on you for being 'obese'.


Technically if he measures your properly BMI will not land you as obese if you have muscle. The joy of the Army is if you are muscular guy you will be taped for body fat every time. The taping is just a measurement of your waist and neck and there is so many jokers who have this system down to pass (who are not muscular); but I have seen Hulk sized guys get flagged for being fat... and most people would be hard pressed to locate fat on them.

A true BMI test as I always say is pinch your fatty parts (thigh, arm, love handle) if you feel alot of "flesh" and not muscle... then its time for a run  My wife does not like this test because I utilize this as an excuse to grab things


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Watch out there! TG will have you sliced six ways for jerky :arrow::shock::-D::rambo::::saber::


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> My wife does not like this test because I utilize this as an excuse to grab things


You don't measure the fat *there*! Men...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Watch out there! TG will have you sliced six ways for jerky :arrow::shock::-D::rambo::::saber::


Who, me? Why? lol


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> You don't measure the fat *there*! Men...


What??... I will need scientific studies and research to change my train of thought. HA!


----------

